# Downhill und Freeridestrecken in RLP



## Freerider4ever (13. Juli 2010)

hey, 
kennt jemand gute und schöne downhill und freeridestrecken in rheinland pfalz ? kommen aus dem raum trier, und brauchen mal was neues zum fahren 

danke schonmal


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juli 2010)

Mach mal nen Ausflug nach Niederfischbach. Da haste feine Northshores im Wald stehn. Wenn du dann noch ein bisschen  Winterberg flair brauchst, fährst du mit dem bike 10 Minuten bis Freusburg und da hast du wirklich alles was du brauchst. Tausende Kicker, tolle Wippe, Doubles und hohe Shores


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_limo (20. Juli 2010)

Niederfischbach:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjvy1qC-Zh8"]YouTube- Nfb - Northshore - Niederfischbach[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHgx_QYkmNw"]YouTube- Northshore Niederfischbach[/nomedia]



Die Strecke bei Freusburg ist auch ganz nett:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZj5m9MN0VY"]YouTube- Downhill Freusburg[/nomedia]


Grüße


----------



## BikerTim97 (1. September 2012)

Hey
Ich bin am verzweifeln!! Ich such seit tagen den Freusburger Downhill!! Und finde ihn nicht  Könntet ihr mir sagen wo der ist? Oder auch noch andere Trails im Raum Giebelwald-Niederfischbach-Freusburg-Mudersbach?!! PLS 
L.G. Tim


----------



## NiBi8519 (25. April 2013)

Hi,

ich würde mir auch gerne mal anschauen was da so in Freusburg gewerkelt wurde.

Wie finde ich am besten die Strecke und gibt es überhaupt noch was dort?

Komme aus Mudersbach und da wäre es ja nicht weit 

Lg


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (28. April 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde mir auch gerne mal anschauen was da so in Freusburg gewerkelt wurde.
> 
> ...



Hi Schranzi,

soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Freusburger Strecke nicht mehr. Allerdings bin ich kein Local, und kann das so nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.
Was ich allerdings weiß, ist, dass es im Giebelwald über Niederfischbach eine sehr coole Strecke mit mehreren Lines gibt, die die Jungs aus dem örtlichen Bikeladen angelegt haben. Wenn du da fährst, sollte es auch keinen Stress mit irgendwelchen Jagdpächtern geben, da dass alles soweit wohl mit Unterstützung der Gemeinde bzw. der Eigentümer angelegt worden ist.
Die Jungs aus dem Laden sind echt freundlich und erklären dir bestimmt gerne, wie und wo du hin musst 

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## NiBi8519 (28. April 2013)

Hi Fabian, 

danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich weiß nur das wohl in Freusburg ein Teil abgerissen wurde aber noch was stehen soll. Die Frage ist dann in wie weit es noch befahrbar ist. 

Von Niederfischbach hab ich auch gehört- werde dann wohl das in Angriff nehmen. 

Liebe Grüße
Nina

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alkieeee (1. Mai 2013)

Hey,

hab den Thread grad gesehen und möchte auch mal direkt meinen Senf dabei geben 

Komme auch aus Mudersbach und kann deshalb ein bisschen was zu Trails erzählen.

Der Trail in Freusburg existiert nur noch zum Teil. Ist aber glaube nicht mehr so gut zu fahren. Falls du doch hin willst, der untere Teil endet am Schützenhaus in Freusburg.

Zum Niederfischbacher-Trail kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht gesucht habe. Allerdings würde auch ich einfach bei Radsport-Siegerland nachfragen, die helfen dir bestimmt gerne 

Außerdem gibt es selbst direkt in Mudersbach einen feine Strecke, die aber eher was für Freerider und Slopstyler ist. Diese findet wirklich jeder. Geh einfach mal zum Schinderweiher, da zur Tennisanlage und gehe die Sandhalde hinauf. Voila direkt bist du bei einer super Strecke!! 

 Im Nachbarort Brachbach gibt es jetzt neu auch einen kleinen "Bikepark" dieser befindet sich oben am Apfelbaumerzug. Musst die Glück-Auf-Straße bis zum Ende (Hausnr. 64) gehen und dann dort einfach nur den Waldweg folgen! 

Ansonsten gibt es noch viele kleine Trails rund ums Siegtal welche vom Giebelberg runter gehen oder vom Hüttenwald. Bei manchen wurden auch Sprünge gebaut nur werden diese oft von Jägern mit baumstämmen blockiert oder zerstört.. :/

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen
Euer Niggo


----------



## NiBi8519 (1. Mai 2013)

Hey,

danke für die Rückmeldung. 
Von Brachbach hab ich Gestern auch was gehört- werde mir das mal die Tage anschauen.

Ansonsten heißt es woohl suchen suchen suchen......

Lg Schranzi


----------



## freeridersurfer (12. Mai 2013)

suchen suchen 
schranzi85 so viele infos und hinweise, wo du die direktesten infos bekommst, da must du wirklich nicht mehr suchen.
zzt ist wohl aktuell, das die jungs aus niederfischbach ein paar neue trails am vorbereiten sind, um die jetzige DH und Endurostrecke Niederfischbach etwas zu entlasten.
Einen habe ich schon wieder gefunden 
Spaßiges ding.
fahr doch einfach mal mit denen vom laden aus mit.
Anschliessend ist wohl immer Einkehr in Gosenbach Gasthof Lange.
jetz frag aber bitte nicht mich, wann die fahren, sondern fahr vorbei und frag sie selber.
Bin mal eine tour mitgefahren---muss sagen die trails waren echt teilweise knackig und ne coole Truppe, die auch auf die nicht so guten achten
Beim fischbacher DH brauchst du um alle Sprünge zu machen schon eier


----------



## Alkieeee (12. Mai 2013)

Kann nicht mal irgendeiner die Strecken in Fischbach per gps aufzuzeichnen?  Wäre doch am besten besten für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridersurfer (12. Mai 2013)

outdooractive.de
 ist es drin


----------



## freeridersurfer (12. Mai 2013)

die dh


----------



## freeridersurfer (12. Mai 2013)

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/suche/?q=niederfischbach#axzz2T4dQvCvM


----------



## freeridersurfer (12. Mai 2013)

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/wan...ack/100495759/beschreibung.html#axzz2T4dQvCvM


----------



## Alkieeee (12. Mai 2013)

Daumen Hoch!  Danke


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. Mai 2013)

freeridersurfer schrieb:


> suchen suchen
> schranzi85 so viele infos und hinweise, wo du die direktesten infos bekommst, da must du wirklich nicht mehr suchen.
> zzt ist wohl aktuell, das die jungs aus niederfischbach ein paar neue trails am vorbereiten sind, um die jetzige DH und Endurostrecke Niederfischbach etwas zu entlasten.
> Einen habe ich schon wieder gefunden
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung! 
Ich halte beim Gasthof Lange einfach mal Ausschau-ist unser Fuball Lokal unserer Mannschaft also sollte das ja mal passen 
LG

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Mai 2013)

Mal doch noch ne Frage: Ist die Strecke mit nem Enduro fahrbar? 
Nen DH hab ich net also wären große Drops net drin.
Danke! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## freeridersurfer (14. Mai 2013)

mit nem enduro keine großen sprünge???
oha
warum fährst du nicht einfach hin und machst dir endlich selbst ein bild????
in otdooractive hat doch einer die beschreibung wie du hinkommst eingestellt.
du bist sehr umständlich


----------



## NiBi8519 (15. Mai 2013)

Naja was sind große Sprünge und was nicht von daher.....
Umständlich kann ich sein ja- wollte mich ja nur mal schlau machen bevor ich umsonst dort hin fahre. Hast aber recht, werde mir nun selbst ein Bild machen- kann man/ Frau ja mit einer Tour verbinden 

Danke für alle Hinweise hier


----------



## Paehde (22. Juli 2013)

Bin gestern mal den Endurotrail und den DHtrail gefahren und man kann zur Not bei deinen die größeren Sprünge und Drops umfahren. Ist also alles machbar


----------

